# What do I need to get Internet to my sons room?



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got a SWM sat and HR24 in the Den. Directly besides my main setup in this Den is my cable modem and router, and a connected DECA for whole home DVR. We have an HR22 in the living room on the MRV setup, works without a hitch.

In my sons room there is a D12, so no internet or MRV access in this room. I'm not looking to upgrade his receiver at the current time, but do want to add a media box to his room. So going through the DirecTV DECA, what do I need to buy for his room to get on the internet?

This? 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

And this?
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=874409002374

And lastly this?
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

Lastly, can I come off the DECA into his room into a switch to expandability in the future? Thanks in advance!!

Edit: Found these - DECABB1MR0-01 (http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-WholeHo...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aa5d2057a#ht_500wt_1156) Is this all I need?


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, technically I don't see a reason why this wouldn't work. However, that being said, I highly recommend against doing this. The traffic from a computer over the coax network would probably severely degrade MRV performance. I notice that when I'm downloading VOD programming over the coax network on my HR24, that trying to watch MRV can be a little dicey (which is basically the same type of traffic that tv apps and VOD programming would be).

Being a network admin, I would say pulling an ethernet drop to his room would be the best thing. If this is not a viable option, you could try some of the home powerline networking adapters. Both of these options would be more stable than trying to tie into the D* coax network.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If your inquiry is to tap off the coax and get some internet in your son's room, I suggest not doing that. The DECA performance is great when its moving content between set top boxes without any other internet traffic with it. If your son starts downloading large files while someone is viewing HD in the Deca cloud, conflicts might result.

My suggestion, get a wireless gaming adaptor and put it in your son's room. That would get internet directly from your wireless router and be outside the Deca cloud. My favorite is the Linksys WGA600n and they are plentiful in the used market since Deca was introduced.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

The receivers in the den (HR24) and living room (HR22) are rarely, if ever, used at the same time. I wonder if this would be okay then.

WIFI isn't an option as the signal broadcasted by the router in the den, to my sons room, is not strong enough to stream HD movies to his TV. Perhaps Powerline is a better option?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slopokdave said:


> The receivers in the den (HR24) and living room (HR22) are rarely, if ever, used at the same time. I wonder if this would be okay then.
> 
> WIFI isn't an option as the signal broadcasted by the router in the den, to my sons room, is not strong enough to stream HD movies to his TV. Perhaps Powerline is a better option?


Well ... while DirecTV certainly does not support it, and many here would advise against it, personally I'm doing it with a PC connected through the MRV coax network and it is performing great. The increased speed and reliability due to greater bandwidth and the wired connection of the coax network beats the pants off the WiFi-N adapter I used previously. And no hitches at all have been reported so far from others here when streaming MRV files.

So I really don't think you will have any problems. In fact FiOS for instance places everything on their MOCA coax network with no problems and DECA is really the same as MOCA, but on a different frequency band.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Well ... while DirecTV certainly does not support it, and many here would advise against it, personally I'm doing it with a PC connected through the MRV coax network and it is performing great. The increased speed and reliability due to greater bandwidth and the wired connection of the coax network beats the pants off the WiFi-N adapter I used previously. And no hitches at all have been reported so far from others here when streaming MRV files.
> 
> So I really don't think you will have any problems. In fact FiOS for instance places everything on their MOCA coax network with no problems and DECA is really the same as MOCA, but on a different frequency band.


Thanks. So given the items I posted above, do I need just the DECA (DECA1MR01) and power supply (PS18DR0)? And a regular coaxial splitter too I would assume since I still need to get directv to his D12 box. Thanks again,

-Dave


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slopokdave said:


> Thanks. So given the items I posted above, do I need just the DECA (DECA1MR01) and power supply (PS18DR0)? And a regular coaxial splitter too I would assume since I still need to get directv to his D12 box. Thanks again,
> 
> -Dave


Yes that will work. But what I did personally was purchased the newer broadband DECA from ebay like the one in the last link you posted above and used it as my current BB DECA since it is more stylish.  And then took the former DECA1MR01 and it's PS18DR0 power adapter which were being used there before and connected them to a bedroom PC.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

For your splitter, just make sure that it is a green label splitter. Those are designed to properly handle the frequencies for SWiM and DECA.

- Merg


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes that will work. But what I did personally was purchased the newer broadband DECA from ebay like the one in the last link you posted above and used it as my current BB DECA since it is more stylish.  And then took the former DECA1MR01 and it's PS18DR0 power adapter which were being used there before and connected them to a bedroom PC.


Good idea. Can I also do it the other way around? Keep the old style where it is currently and hook up the new style box in my sons room? Does it do the same thing? They are cheaper too I noticed... Just ordered one for $20 shipped!



The Merg said:


> For your splitter, just make sure that it is a green label splitter. Those are designed to properly handle the frequencies for SWiM and DECA.
> 
> - Merg


Thank you as well!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

slopokdave said:


> Good idea. Can I also do it the other way around? Keep the old style where it is currently and hook up the new style box in my sons room? Does it do the same thing? They are cheaper too I noticed... Just ordered one for $20 shipped!


They are exactly the same. One just looks nicer.

- Merg


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

If I could +you all some reps I would. Thanks so much, I'll post back with my feedback after I get it setup.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

Just be sure to remove this before the tech arrives if you ever have problems in your system. And don't tell D* that you are doing this or they may try and charge for support to help fix your problems.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

futurerebeldr said:


> Just be sure to remove this before the tech arrives if you ever have problems in your system. And don't tell D* that you are doing this or they may try and charge for support to help fix your problems.


+1 as well;

That is what I was about to post as an advisement the OP on this, but forgot earlier.  If for any reason in the future you should wish to call a tech out to service your MRV setup, remember to remove your son's PC link and place everything back the way it was. Or the tech may see it and classify your setup as "unsupported" and either choose not touch it or maybe try and charge you an additional fee for servicing.


----------



## slopokdave (Feb 5, 2010)

So I got the DECA adapter today, new style, and it doesn't work. I get all lights, the directly connected computer see's the connection and attempts to identify, but never does and gets no internet access. Any idea?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

slopokdave said:


> So I got the DECA adapter today, new style, and it doesn't work. I get all lights, the directly connected computer see's the connection and attempts to identify, but never does and gets no internet access. Any idea?


So I am assuming that you plug in the DECA with its PI and connect the ethernet cable from the DECA to the computer with the other end of the DECA connected a coax from your satellite setup.

When checking the network information on the computer, what IP address is being assigned to the PC? Is it getting a 192.168.x.x address or a 169.254.x.x address? If the latter, the PC is not seeing your router and thus not seeing the Internet.

One thing you can try is to swap the DECA with the PC with one you know that works just to make sure you didn't get a bad DECA.

- Merg


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

slopokdave said:


> So I got the DECA adapter today, new style, and it doesn't work. I get all lights, the directly connected computer see's the connection and attempts to identify, but never does and gets no internet access. Any idea?


After you connect the DECA unit, be sure to reboot the set top box(es). And give it about 5 minutes to establish a connection.

Then report back the IP address as Merg indicated.

And don't overlook your PC's firewall be be blocking traffic from the PC to DECA units. Not a big deal because the DECA unit really needs internet access, not access to your PC.


----------

